# Antique tractor pulls Aug 28-29, 2004 webster MN



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

These folks are serious into their antique tractor pulls judging by their web site. Here is a link:

http://pages.zdnet.com/websterdays1/websterharvestdays/index.html


----------

